# Post Armyworm Invasion - What Do I Do?



## JollyGreen (May 12, 2018)

Being we are at the end of September/First of October, what should I be doing after treating for Armyworms to try to get this grass somewhat back to normal before the winter. Am I stuck with this thinned out yard for the winter and have to wait until the spring or can I still put down a starter fert and hope I can get some growth before it goes dormant? A once green yard now looks like it is already dormant and brown. So frustrating.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm in the DFW area and have Bermuda.

I had a mild to moderate invasion that I treated early last week with granular Bifenthrin. I hit the yard with a light feeding of 29-0-4 towards the end of last week. We had heavy rains over the weekend and I hit it again with 32-0-10 and another application of Bifenthrin today.

I'm mostly green again.

Not saying this was the right thing but it's what I did.



JollyGreen said:


> Being we are at the end of September/First of October, what should I be doing after treating for Armyworms to try to get this grass somewhat back to normal before the winter. Am I stuck with this thinned out yard for the winter and have to wait until the spring or can I still put down a starter fert and hope I can get some growth before it goes dormant? A once green yard now looks like it is already dormant and brown. So frustrating.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@JollyGreen when is your first frost? If it's approx 30 days, I think you're looking at applying N fast release now. If your frost is likely next week, I think you're going to just have to accept it for the season.


----------



## JollyGreen (May 12, 2018)

I would say that 30 days is probably when the first frost would be. It usually stays pretty warm in Charleston until between Halloween and Thanksgiving. What should I look for on the fast release? I have always put down slow release so not sure what exactly I am looking for. Is Scotts Max what I should be getting?


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

https://www.plantmaps.com/interactive-south-carolina-first-frost-date-map.php


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

Smokindog said:


> https://www.plantmaps.com/interactive-south-carolina-first-frost-date-map.php


Great map. This will def help my scheduling in Mt Pleasant, SC. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Just noticed you have zoysia. I was thinking Bermuda. I'd stick with whatever slow release you have.


----------



## erad213 (May 11, 2018)

Also in Charleston with the same worm destruction. Wish we could also get some rain to push a little growth. I know Clemson Ext and Possums have told me to stop pushing N but I am thinking it needs it, as our avg frost isn't for almost 2 months. Im still growing tomatoes and peppers and they are better than ever!


----------



## JollyGreen (May 12, 2018)

Yea I just want to get some growth to fill back in before the winter. It just looks like it's coming out of dormancy right now it's so thin.


----------

